# Bumps on nose, knees and elbows



## Cooper724 (May 2, 2016)

My 9mo old vizsla has had some bumps on his nose, elbows and knees. I don't know if its due to his acting up in the kennel (a whole other issue) or if its due to something medical we should be worried about. We have done the mite scrap which came back negative. So I was just wondering if anyone had some of the same issues. I left a picture below. Its almost as if he was loosing some hair up by the nose. The hair loss is not as bad anymore.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just going to take a guess at it. The top picture looks like it could have been caused by rubbing it. 
The other bumps could be a slight infection. I don't worry if a dog only has a few, as they run through all types of things in the field, and swimming. The most I do is rinse them in diluted betadine. You just add water to the betadine till it's the color of tea. If they have quite a few bumps spread over their body, my vet will send me out some antibotics.


----------



## Cooper724 (May 2, 2016)

Thank you! I really had thought the stuff on his nose was from him rubbing it in the kennel but when I saw the bumps come in I was unsure. The bumps on his elbows I was wondering if were from the same type of thing. He's very crazy in the kennel, even though he's never in there very long (barks the whole time sort of thing and tries to dig out the cage kennel). My vet had mentioned to try benzoyl peroxide which I may have to try as well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Using benzoyl peroxide on the bumps won't hurt, it does a good job of cleaning around the hair follicles. Just watch to make sure it doesn't dry out his skin to much. Adding a oil to their diet normally helps cut down on skin problems. A good many of us use either fish oil, or coconut oil.
If you still have a problem, Dextersmom has had good luck using diluted Hibiclens/Hibiscrub wipe down her dog.


----------

